# Anxious and sick of my life



## Katcsn (May 13, 2009)

I really hate the situation I am in. I have been married to my husband for less than 2 years and we have nothing in common. He has an abnormal relationship with his mother and she is always butting into our matters and giving her opinion (he is 35 by the way and TELLS HER EVERYTHING) and it drives me crazy. We want different things for the future and we haven't had sex in 6 months. Actually, the thought of him touching me makes me a little sick to my stomach. I often think about what my life would be like single or with someone else.

Reading this makes me wonder why I have stayed with him for as long as I have, but honestly I don't want to start over. I am 26 years old and have anxiety so bad that sometimes I think I am having a heart attack. I cry for no reason and am just miserable. I know I should probably end it, but I am scared. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

What changed since you got married? Did the marriage just fail to meet your high expectations? To me, being close to your mother is a positive thing. It is easy to fall in a rut, I hope you find the support you need. Welcome to the site.


----------



## D8zed (Mar 12, 2009)

What are you doing about your anxiety? If it's left untreated, you will not be able to make any rational decisions about your future.


----------

